# SPS über Ethernet auslesen



## Sophie6 (11 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte von einem C++ Programm aus, ohne einen OPC Server, über einen Ethernetanschluss Daten aus mehreren SPS in einem MELSEC-B Netz auslesen.
Kann mir hierfür jemand einen Treiber empfehlen oder gibt es vielleicht für meine Problemstellung bessere Alternativen? Vielleicht auch doch einen OPC Server? Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Viele Grüße

Sophie


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

schau dir mal *libnodave* an ... dazu findest auch recht viel hier im *forum*


----------



## marlob (11 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schau dir mal *libnodave* an ... dazu findest auch recht viel hier im *forum*


Ist Libnodave nicht nur für Siemens Steuerungen, oder habe ich was überlesen


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ist Libnodave nicht nur für Siemens Steuerungen, oder habe ich was überlesen



f*** ... und nu? ... weiter suchen


----------



## rkoe1 (12 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen gute Erfahrungen mit der Software von www.kepware.de (bzw. com) und mit MX Components und MX Sheet von Mitsubishi gemacht.
Die letzteren sind aber nur in Mitsubishi-Systemen einsetzbar, aber dort sehr einfach zu handhaben. Soweit ich weiß kannst du auch über Melsec-Net-B auf die Daten zugreifen.
Die Kepware-Software kommt mit vielen System klar (Siemens, Mitsubishi, AllenBradley usw.)

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2008)

@rkoe1

Kannst du mal in etwa den Preis eines OPC-Servers nennen?


----------



## rkoe1 (12 April 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

der MX OPC Server kostet meines Wissens 678€ (netto).

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2008)

rkoe1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> der MX OPC Server kostet meines Wissens 678€ (netto).
> 
> ...



Ah danke, noch eine Frage, ist das dann 1 Lizens oder kann man den beliebig oft einsetzen? Wenn man dann 4 unterschiedliche Steuerungen anbindet, reicht 1 Serverlizens?


----------



## rkoe1 (12 April 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

ich habe jetzt spontan in der Doku keine Lizenzbeschränkung gefunden. Ich lese hier aus 2 Q4A-Geräten Daten per Ethernet aus.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

hallo



			
				sophie6 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder gibt es vielleicht für meine Problemstellung bessere Alternativen?


welche visualisierungssoftware wird denn verwendet?

vielleicht ist es möglich die daten per visu auszulesen und bereit zustellen.
so wies bei winccflex mit dem mssql als ODBC source der fall ist.
natürlich vorausgesetzt der visuPC/panel hängt am ethernet.

dabei kannst du auch daten aus cpu's wie zb.Melsec FX- und Q serie die nur am Profibus hängen auslesen.

grüsse


----------



## rkoe1 (13 April 2008)

Hallo funkdoc,

meines Wissens kann ich WinCC flex nicht mit einer Mitsubishi-CPU via Ethernet verbinden. Gibt es eine Lösung über Profibus?

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

hab noch leider keine erfahrungen mit mitsubishi über ethernet.

über die RS 232 und 422 schnittstelle kannst du mit winccflex
mit der melsec cpu kommunizieren.

darum frage ich ja welche visu vorort ist....

grtz


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

mitsubishi schrieb:
			
		

> Multi-Netzwerk-Fähigkeit
> Vom einfachen AS-Interface bis zu komplexen ETHERNET-Netzwerken – das MELSEC System Q kann *problemlos* mit Geräten von Mitsubishi oder Fremdherstellen kommunizieren. Zur Steigerung der Produktivität Ihrer Anlage bietet das System Q über das ETHERNET außerdem eine direkte Anbindung zu SQL-Datenbanken.



ne praktische beschreibung WIE man es macht haben sie aber auch nicht über


----------



## rkoe1 (13 April 2008)

Hallo,

nach meiner Erfahrung funktioniert die Verbindung Mitsubishi SPS zu PC am einfachsten per MX Components bzw. Sheet. Oder die Visu-Software SCADA von Mitsubishi.

Ich habe gefragt weil ein Kunde von mir seine bisherige Visu abschaffen will und (wenn möglich) durch WinCC flex ersetzen will. Dort sind wir aber immer gescheitert, da eine Verbindung nur seriell möglich ist. Habe aber 2 Q4A-Geräte.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

tja wenn mistubishi schon profinet unterstützen würde, wärs auch schon wieder einfacher....

da steht aber das konkurenz verhalten zu siemens im vordergrund.

oder sind die beim grossen M einfach nur lahm


			
				mistubishi schrieb:
			
		

> *MX  Components auf einen Blick:*
> 
> Unterstützung von Access, Excel  (VBA), Visual Basic und C++
> SPS-Monitoring über HTML-Seiten. Dabei kann  der Standard Windows-Explorer verwendet werden.
> ...


und das seit dem jahre 2002


----------



## rkoe1 (13 April 2008)

Hallo Funkdoc,

da gebe ich dir recht.

Die Software arbeitet aber fehlerfrei unter xp.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------

